# Damaged Trachea



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What are the symptoms? 

Has anyone ever had a dog with a damaged trachea due to collar trauma?

What was the treatment? Testing?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Never seen it. The only thing I have ever heard of that was substantiated, was dogs getting hung up on their collars when left unattended and either dying or breaking teeth.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What about that Lar Par (easier to type)? Would that be something that might look similar? Laryngeal Paralysis


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Both of my greyhounds died from that. It's horrible.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also had a friend who's dog died of that, it was very sad, and awful as elaine said


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My parent's poodle died from a damaged trachea after being at the groomer's. Horrible cough, vet gave cough syrup, dog died overnight.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I had a GSD with a punctured trachea and punctured jugular vein appear in my back yard one morning about 18 years ago. I called around, found the vet that could see him NOW and took him in. Got him stabilized. Transported him the next day or so to a facility that could monitor him 24 hrs a day that was 100 miles away. He recoverd. It wasn't from a collar. Not sure what it was from.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone whose dog didn't die?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I should have said, my friends didn't die right away She had surgery done on her, which helped for a couple of years.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The vet did say there was surgery. Did your friends dog die from the damaged trachea? Was the damage from collar trauma?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no not from collar damage, it was laryngeal paralysis. and yes, she finally passed because of it, she was not a young dog, so I'm sure age played a part but the paralysis did not help at all...I remember the surgery helped 'some' for a time, but it wasn't a 'cure'..


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Why are you so interested in this? Is there something wrong with your dog?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There is also this:
ACVS - Tracheal Collapse

I know of a Malamute rescue that had a dog with the LarPar and that dog recovered well. Old dog too.


----------

